# Tap and Die order status



## jjudge (Apr 22, 2008)

The e-taps tap + die sets that we ordered in the group buy are in the US now. Final payment is going out tomorrow.

These are the multi-start tap + die pairs to thread the pen bodies and caps similar to the Churchill size/threading. We've also got some folks cutting their own nib holder threads. 

I think we'll start seeing some interesting posts on threading and new pen design pics soon!

Woot!

-- joe


----------



## desertyellow (Apr 29, 2008)

Will you or anyone you know be placing a new order any time soon?
I would like to order the multi-start tap +die.
--Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## rlharding (Apr 29, 2008)

Tony, I had ordered the tap, Die, and the other tap in the order mentioned above. I won't be able to use them for a while.  If you are interested in buying the set of three let me know before Joe starts mailing them out.


----------



## desertyellow (May 1, 2008)

Thank you Ruth,
I am interested.
what is the final cost?

Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## desertyellow (May 4, 2008)

Hello Ruth,
I'll be out of town for a week in New Mexico at a Navajo Reservation.
I will not have internet access.
I'll be back May 11th.
Thanks 

Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## rlharding (May 4, 2008)

Tony, I did have someone interested but haven't heard back from him.  I will follow up while you are away. Get back to me on your return.


----------



## Dan_F (May 5, 2008)

Got mine today! Thanks to Joe for taking on this project.  

I guess I need a holder for the die, anyone have instructions on how to use these things? I'm not exactly Mr. Mechanical Engineer. Thanks,

Dan


----------



## bosipipes (May 5, 2008)

Received mine also.
Big thanks to Joe for making this all happen.


----------



## alamocdc (May 5, 2008)

Yep, me too. Can't wait to give this puppy a shot. Now to just find the time.[:0]

Oops... and thanks again for doing this, Joe!


----------



## JC_UAH (May 7, 2008)

Joe,

I received mine yesterday.  Thanks again for all the work.[8D]

Jeff


----------



## desertyellow (May 12, 2008)

Hello Ruth,
Just touching base with you.
I am back.
Let me know what you found out.

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------



## rlharding (May 12, 2008)

Sorry Tony, The guy does want them.

good luck!


----------



## desertyellow (May 12, 2008)

Ruth, 
Thank you for the follow up.
I will keep trying to find a set.
It will be interesting to see the new pen offerings.


Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## sptfr43 (May 14, 2008)

wish I had mine


----------



## WriteRev (May 14, 2008)

Joe,

Mine arrived safe and sound. Thanks again for all your work on this!  Time to play.

Steve


----------



## sptfr43 (May 14, 2008)

sure, keep rubbing it in guys![B)]


----------



## desertyellow (May 15, 2008)

any advice for the rest of us who are still interested in a set but missed out on the opportunity?

Tony 
Las Vegas


----------



## woodchuckcuda (May 15, 2008)

I would love a set. Does anyone else who has ordered not need the set?


----------



## desertyellow (May 19, 2008)

Looks Great!

Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## johncrane (May 27, 2008)

Joe mine arrived safe and sound thank you very much for all your work in doing this group buy.


----------

